# Trust me - you will have hand plane razor blades



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice review, thanks.


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the review, that sounds like a great price for a stone like that. Glad your battle wound didn't send you to the medic! I've pulled that move with the towel before too…


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Very in-depth review. Thanks for your time in replying, as I am certainly planning to up grade my current sharpening station probably within the year. My current station contains 800 and 3000 Water stones purchased in 1979. DMT medium, leather strop and honing guide, Marble plate and sand paper of many grits.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Little update - I emailed Korin about the flattening issue and they said that was normal. So I guess it's a trait of all these high-grit stones.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Isn't an edge that sharp very fragile?


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

That's a funny review, thanks for the information. Why did you decide on the Kitayama instead of the Shapton for the fine stone? I have a 15k Shapton and like it a lot, but I'm always curious about other stone varieties.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

MrRon - None of my blades are A2 and I haven't noticed any fragility. Since you're only shaving off a few thousands of an inch or so, plus the edge is on a microbevel, which leaves a lot of steel behind it for reinforcement, I'm a fan of this kind of sharp. Right now I'm using the standard 25 degree angle. I'll probably experiment with the angle a little bit to see how edge retention goes, and I've got other blades for big angle differences for hard hardwoods. I haven't plowed into anything very dense, but the curls are nice on the stuff that I've tried out:









Allen - Price was the reason. Love to try other polishing stones but at $77 I couldn't turn down this one. Looked at all the big brands in the 8K-10K range.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for the review, and the few links. Sharp is always better for sure. But, don't use em on your fingers anymore.


----------



## MacB (Nov 28, 2013)

Good review, but hoping to see a pic of the cut finger


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you, I will put chainmail around the papertowel


----------



## Jason300b (Dec 15, 2013)

Great review. Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## JonBikeRacer (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you for the info, and laugh!

I got my first hand plane a year ago, and now I have 4, not counting an electric Bosch, essential for end grain work. There is something scary fun about making a piece of metal perversely sharp. So far, all I have used for final honing is 2.5K grit sandpaper taped to a piece of glass. While I have a mirror finish on all of my irons, I may just give one of these stones a try.


----------

